# Six Puppies and Us, BBC2 now



## SadKen (6 January 2015)

Very cute puppies, and owners who so far don't seem to have a clue.

I'm annoyed at the child ignoring his weimeraner so he can play minecraft. Ignoring. A puppy. That kid doesn't deserve a dog.


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 January 2015)

I am about to throw a pot plant at the TV.


----------



## NellRosk (6 January 2015)

I was literally just coming on to say the same thing, spoilt brat.  Poor puppy told them he wanted to go out and was ignored so went on the carpet! Mum said child doesn't like the pup because he's 'scratchy'


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 January 2015)

We are all going to need a glass of wine to calm us down !


----------



## Bosworth (6 January 2015)

Gloryfiying the breeding off cross breeds and how cute a name with poo or doodle is. ANd saying they dont moult. This is the BBC, the tv channel who castigated KC breeding! Idiots, stupid ignorant programme makers!


----------



## NellRosk (6 January 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			We are all going to need a glass of wine to calm us down !
		
Click to expand...

I agree!


----------



## MurphysMinder (6 January 2015)

Bosworth said:



			Gloryfiying the breeding off cross breeds and how cute a name with poo or doodle is. ANd saying they dont moult. This is the BBC, the tv channel who castigated KC breeding! Idiots, stupid ignorant programme makers!
		
Click to expand...

I have dog breeder friends all over fb going mad.  Ridiculous programme!  It seems that several KC reg breeders were approached to take part in the programme but all declined, which is maybe why there are only cross bred puppies featured.


----------



## 3Beasties (6 January 2015)

Gahh this program is winding me up!! Have these people not got any common sense?! Byron owner in-particular....


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 January 2015)

I need a new tv and plant pot.


----------



## *Whinney* (6 January 2015)

3Beasties said:



			Gahh this program is winding me up!! Have these people not got any common sense?! Byron owner in-particular....
		
Click to expand...

^^^^ This. Have come on here so I can rant with someone other than my dog. Poor Byron


----------



## *Whinney* (6 January 2015)

I sincerely hope that some of these people get some advice and help and that the dogs involved are not left to deteriorate for entertainment purposes. I understand the need to show what it is like getting a young puppy but that would be wrong.


----------



## deb_l222 (6 January 2015)

Ha ha I watched it for 5 minutes then had to switch it off before my blood pressure boiled over.


----------



## NellRosk (6 January 2015)

I know she didn't mean to do it but I just cringed so bad when she reversed over her pups tail in her wheelchair!!


----------



## *Whinney* (6 January 2015)

NellRosk said:



			I know she didn't mean to do it but I just cringed so bad when she reversed over her pups tail in her wheelchair!!
		
Click to expand...

Me too. Stewie is lovely. I think Stanley is sensitive. I missed it, is he a staff cross?


----------



## NellRosk (6 January 2015)

*Whinney* said:



			Me too. Stewie is lovely. I think Stanley is sensitive. I missed it, is he a staff cross?
		
Click to expand...

Rottie x bullmastiff I think they said! He's lovely.


----------



## RhaLoulou (6 January 2015)

deb_l222 said:



			Ha ha I watched it for 5 minutes then had to switch it off before my blood pressure boiled over.
		
Click to expand...

Me too! Just got to the point where the brat was bored with the puppy after 3 hours.


----------



## SadKen (6 January 2015)

I am not going to be able to sleep for the rage. Byron's owner wants to get a dog to teach her children about death, and in the next breath says the poor puppy who isn't even 3 months old isn't long for this world. And Ralph's owner thinks her videogame obsessed child will raise a puppy. Morally reprehensible people who shouldn't be allowed to care for any living thing. As Twitter said, it's no wonder that kid hasn't got any mates.

The sheepdog is great and the owners are fantastic. That's how it should be done.


----------



## *Whinney* (6 January 2015)

SadKen said:



			I am not going to be able to sleep for the rage. Byron's owner wants to get a dog to teach her children about death, and in the next breath says the poor puppy who isn't even 3 months old isn't long for this world. And Ralph's owner thinks her videogame obsessed child will raise a puppy. Morally reprehensible people who shouldn't be allowed to care for any living thing. As Twitter said, it's no wonder that kid hasn't got any mates.

The sheepdog is great and the owners are fantastic. That's how it should be done.
		
Click to expand...

She just said 'I don't want to get him put down. Not yet.' I could slap her.


----------



## NellRosk (6 January 2015)

SadKen said:



			I am not going to be able to sleep for the rage. Byron's owner wants to get a dog to teach her children about death, and in the next breath says the poor puppy who isn't even 3 months old isn't long for this world. And Ralph's owner thinks her videogame obsessed child will raise a puppy. Morally reprehensible people who shouldn't be allowed to care for any living thing. As Twitter said, it's no wonder that kid hasn't got any mates.

The sheepdog is great and the owners are fantastic. That's how it should be done.
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree with this. The little poodle cross, the big one and the collie's owners have their head screwed on but I'm just despairing at the other two.


----------



## Clodagh (6 January 2015)

I thought it was the most awful program I have ever seen. Certainly didn't think the sheepdog training was great - why didn't the dad help his son? That poor collie will be a nervous wreck. Dire program, more suited to channel 5.


----------



## SadKen (6 January 2015)

Well, I don't know if I want to watch next week. If this programme was supposed to make the viewer see how stupid and/or unpleasant some people can be, it's worked.

Encompassing the death of a puppy, a family pet. Mind. Blown.


----------



## ester (6 January 2015)

It seems like the chose the worst possible puppy owners they could find!


----------



## bertin12 (6 January 2015)

I've have never even owned a puppy and could see from the get go how many things were going/ would do wrong with most of them! 
Prime example of clueless owners who need to do a bit more research before getting the dog, not once you've got it. I understand getting a puppy is a huge learning curve but still... 
I hope they all get some help with their dogs


----------



## quirky (6 January 2015)

I know one of the dogs.
I won't spoil it but will bob back on the thread tomorrow after the 2nd part has been on and give you an update.


----------



## bertin12 (6 January 2015)

quirky said:



			I know one of the dogs.
I won't spoil it but will bob back on the thread tomorrow after the 2nd part has been on and give you an update.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh I'll be very interested to hear an update after tomorrow!


----------



## Meems (6 January 2015)

I must be in the minority because I enjoyed it.   A couple of the owners weren't very clued up but I'm sure the problems will be ironed out.

I don't actually think she was serious about getting Byron put down, but did think it was very strange that it was a way to teach her children about death.   Maybe get a hamster with a much shorter lifespan?

I felt really sorry for the older Cavalier King Charles, Lily, who was being driven to distraction by the Wienemaraner puppy.


----------



## Alec Swan (7 January 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			I am about to throw a pot plant at the TV.
		
Click to expand...

My OH said "Quick,  come and look at this"!  I can't really comment on the programme because we changed channel after a few minutes,  heading towards a reaction which was similar to yours!  

Judging by the reactions of those of you on here who didn't enjoy the programme,  I'm left wondering what on earth the idiots who made the programme thought that they were doing.  I saw puppies which were being subjected to abuse,  not a learning programme whereby they learnt the ways of our world.  Bombarding puppies with such a barrage of maulings would be far more likely to have the reverse effect than that which was intended.  Poor little sods.

Alec.


----------



## Clodagh (7 January 2015)

As for them all being crossbreeds I assume that was because, for instance, a decent weimeraner beeder wouldn't sell a puppy to a fat lazy family whos sole experience of dogs is an overweight King Charles, poor little thing. I thought Ralph was fab but he so needs a bit of discipline. I wonder what the owners thought of it? Were they edited to look completely dumb or are they really?


----------



## SadKen (7 January 2015)

She let Ralph jump on the chicken repeatedly without doing anything.  Either they really are dumb or they are prepared to allow that to happen in the name of 'entertainment'. 

I think the latter is worse, but only marginally.


----------



## ester (7 January 2015)

Clodagh said:



			As for them all being crossbreeds I assume that was because, for instance, a decent weimeraner beeder wouldn't sell a puppy to a fat lazy family whos sole experience of dogs is an overweight King Charles, poor little thing. I thought Ralph was fab but he so needs a bit of discipline. I wonder what the owners thought of it? Were they edited to look completely dumb or are they really?
		
Click to expand...

why did you buy this dog - ummm well we wanted something about that size with energy - and he had to think about saying that. Although the cav did look like it could do with expending a bit more energy in life .


----------



## teacups (7 January 2015)

For those of you who switched off, the weimaraner x owners did get some help in. 

Her (the trainer's) comment to the camera was 'you wanted an intelligent very active dog...now you've got one...you'd better get active!'

I would like to see what happens next and will reserve judgment, as both of the most clueless ones have got help in. Would like to see what the owners do next.

As a programme it's really good for putting people off buying a puppy or dog without thinking about it first, I thought.


----------



## Scarlett (7 January 2015)

teacups said:



			As a programme it's really good for putting people off buying a puppy or dog without thinking about it first, I thought.
		
Click to expand...

totally agree. Wish they had shown it before Christmas to put folk off.

Sadly I think the owners do represent the majority of people who buy puppies - hearts in the right place but lacking knowledge. I made my OH watch it, his only experience with little puppies has been our now 5 year old dog and the 7 month rescue we've just taken on. He was stunned and ended up shouting at the TV.

I think Stan will be fine - his owners were by far the most realistic and sensible, and he was a seriously cool little pup.


----------



## bertin12 (7 January 2015)

It does give a good insight into what having a puppy can be like. I feel maybe they should have put it on tv before Christmas, it may have put some people off buying puppies as christmas presents


----------



## Clodagh (7 January 2015)

ester said:



			the cav did look like it could do with expending a bit more energy in life .
		
Click to expand...

You have a point!

SadKen - the thing with the chickens was awful, I have chickens and they have as much right not to be abused as any other animal.


----------



## ester (7 January 2015)

teacups said:



			For those of you who switched off, the weimaraner x owners did get some help in. 

Her (the trainer's) comment to the camera was 'you wanted an intelligent very active dog...now you've got one...you'd better get active!'

I would like to see what happens next and will reserve judgment, as both of the most clueless ones have got help in. Would like to see what the owners do next.

As a programme it's really good for putting people off buying a puppy or dog without thinking about it first, I thought.
		
Click to expand...

I did see that too, shame they didn't think that before opting for him. I was surprised that after jabs more weren't going to puppy classes, especially as they were struggling. When the mum said I love animals but really no nothing about them and how they think...

I'm a serial borrower of other dogs so never had a puppy but would like to think I'd have half a clue.


----------



## Dobiegirl (7 January 2015)

If they had gone to decent breeders they would have had ongoing advice and a puppy pack full of info, not that a decent breeders would have sold them one in the first place given their reasons for wanting a pup.


----------



## twiggy2 (7 January 2015)

I would love a ralph when there is room in my house, right little monkey with character to burn-will really bond with the right person, as for the black and white scruff ball biter 'attacking' she used the word 'attacking' for a bored puppy trying to get some interaction-he was great too she was so annoying-like puppies are born knowing what No means and if 'he does not sort himself out' course the puppy will see the problem and correct his behaviour with no help or direction from a human.

I have owned dogs for many years and taught dog training for many years to especially puppy classes and my lurcher bitch was a massive learning curve-so needy-love her to bits but she would wipe the floor with those people. she is nearly 8 now and has never been an easy dog but so loyal/loving and devoted.


----------



## Clouds (7 January 2015)

SadKen said:



			Encompassing the death of a puppy, a family pet. Mind. Blown.
		
Click to expand...

I know! If she wanted to teach her kids about death she should have got a hamster. That dog will probably live for 15 years by which time looking at the ages of her kids now they will be in their early twenties!


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 January 2015)

Clouds said:



			I know! If she wanted to teach her kids about death she should have got a hamster. That dog will probably live for 15 years by which time looking at the ages of her kids now they will be in their early twenties!
		
Click to expand...

I am in my fifties but can remember to this day being around 8 yrs old and watching my father sob his heart out when he had to put his gun dog down.  Upset me greatly and certainly did not teach me to cope with death.

Stupid woman needs parenting and puppy classes.


----------



## Penny Less (7 January 2015)

Couldn't bear to watch the poor cavalier being harassed and the owner ignoring it. The disabled lady has too great expectation of her dog too early.  Hopefully episode 2 will show that things have improved for all .

As an aside, anyone see the poor Sharpei abandoned at the station with his suitcase ?  I suppose at least he wasn't chucked out on the motorway like some unwanted dogs, but couldn't you just throttle some people


----------



## samlf (7 January 2015)

Another who watched the programme.

But, I actually thought it was really good. Solely for the reason that they are actually showing what happens when most people buy a puppy - most people don't have the knowledge or experience to do so, and do make all of these mistakes. The narrator explained most of the mistakes and why they were happening.

Obviously the ideal would be that people don't get a puppy when they don't have the knowledge to do so, but the reality is different and if the programme puts people off or encourages them to research more then so be it.

The part I found most offensive was actually the poor BC pup being forced to sit and clearly upset by its owners tone/behaviour.


----------



## Penny Less (7 January 2015)

samlf, yes that upset me too, I wondered why the boys dad didn't interfere while he was hauling it about.  Every dog I have had I have researched the breed and read up on training, behaviour etc. so I was well informed before I got the dog. Some people have actually never read a book, but that's another thread on another part of the forum!


----------



## ester (7 January 2015)

Penny Less said:



			Couldn't bear to watch the poor cavalier being harassed and the owner ignoring it. The disabled lady has too great expectation of her dog too early.  Hopefully episode 2 will show that things have improved for all .

As an aside, anyone see the poor Sharpei abandoned at the station with his suitcase ?  I suppose at least he wasn't chucked out on the motorway like some unwanted dogs, but couldn't you just throttle some people
		
Click to expand...

I don't know why the training woman didn't tell her it wasn't particularly fair to be teaching advance behaviours at 4 months (well jumping up on it's back legs at least ).


----------



## MyBoyChe (7 January 2015)

I watched it!  It really is beyond me why some people choose a dog as a pet   Im no expert but was brought up with dogs and have always owned at least one.  I have never had any issues with any of mine, puppy behaviours, yes, pushing the boundaries, yes, the odd 'accident' and the odd chewed shoe, yes.....but honestly, I could cry for some of last nights pups.  What sort of breeder sells a pup to someone without a garden?  Or to a family who think a gundog will distract their son from his XBox.  I will watch tonight and I hope it makes for nicer viewing, I really hope some of those silly people have 'got a grip' sorted themselves out and faced up to the reality and responsibility of dog ownership.


----------



## GeeGeeboy (7 January 2015)

This woman with Byron is an absolute IDIOT!!!!!!!


----------



## GeeGeeboy (7 January 2015)

And that poor Weimeramer cross. Hideous little boy who doesn't deserve a goldfish let alone a puppy!


----------



## tda (7 January 2015)

deb_l222 said:



			Ha ha I watched it for 5 minutes then had to switch it off before my blood pressure boiled over.
		
Click to expand...

Was worried it was going to be like this - and it was !!! Aaaaaaaaagggggghhhhhhh (bangs head against brick wall)


----------



## lizness (7 January 2015)

OH asked why they had got the Weimarah x (as they are big and active working dogs) why? Cos it's a silver dog! What more could you want (sarcasm btw)


----------



## Patchworkpony (7 January 2015)

I think they are all actors paid by the BBC - people aren't really that thick are they? Or are they?


----------



## Alec Swan (7 January 2015)

Patchworkpony said:



			I think they are all actors paid by the BBC - people aren't really that thick are they? Or are they?
		
Click to expand...

 Sorry to disappoint you,  but yes,  so many are. I don't believe for one moment that they're being intentionally so,  but it's the way that many are.  We have a lovely friend (ex if he reads this!),  and he decided upon 2 Springer pups,  against pertinent advice.  With a busy active household,  including children,  I was staggered when I met these pups at 10 months (and nothing about them has improved)!  They aren't just in need of discipline,  they're in need of psychiatric help.  Were they just 2 dogs which had tried it on and got away with it,  that would be one thing.  They aren't,  they're both disturbed and very unhappy.  My chum believes that their outlook on life is an expression of their joyful greeting of every day.  I'm not sure who's the daftest,  him or them!

I think that the mistake is that over the last 40-50 years perhaps,  we've elevated dogs to the level of being our equals,  and few of them can cope with it.

Alec.


----------



## SadKen (7 January 2015)

A chap at work is picking up his 'working cocker puppy' in a week's time. As he has two small children and little time for exercise and training this worried me slightly as my gsd is a worker and I, with lots of time comparatively speaking, have only just got a handle on managing him. Anyway I was daft to worry.  Puppy isn't from a worker line but nice good dog show lines, so hopefully won't need a full time job to do. I didn't correct the chap tho, he was so proud of getting a proper working dog &#128533;


----------



## blackcob (7 January 2015)

Maintaining a show type cocker coat is a full time job though *SadKen!* 

*Patchworkpony* people really are that thick. We've had the usual influx of Christmas puppies at work - a good number of these we will not see again, they will have been rehomed or sold by the time they're due their first booster. Of the remainder a good number again will develop serious behavioural issues. I love my job but boy have I become jaded sitting behind that reception desk.


----------



## GeeGeeboy (7 January 2015)

Oh god. Part two awful already!!


----------



## Apercrumbie (7 January 2015)

I didn't watch yesterday but watching today, these poor, poor dogs.


----------



## Starbucks (7 January 2015)

The woman with Byron is just awful!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (7 January 2015)

According to Mark Evans' feed (Twitter, I'm guessing, im reporting this second hand), this is pretty much the level of knowledge of new puppy owners in the UK and normal. I haven't watched it myself, don't think I could without wanting to harm some of the owners.


----------



## Starbucks (7 January 2015)

It's only really the Byron woman that's bothering me. I think the others should get there eventually.


----------



## SadKen (7 January 2015)

Starbucks said:



			The woman with Byron is just awful!
		
Click to expand...

She doesn't love him, she won't miss him while she's on holiday, and she was just talking about the puppy farm in the sky... I think there is something wrong with her brain. I'm not kidding, she's giving me chills up my spine, she is really, really cold.


----------



## Starbucks (7 January 2015)

I thought that when I first saw her. Why does she keep saying things that suggest he's going to be put down soon.. Evil bitch. Why would you go on tv being so evil!? I feel sorry for the dad and kids not just the dog!


----------



## bertin12 (7 January 2015)

She says she doesn't love him because he's 'just a dog'  

Nice to see the others got better though! I personally was impressed with the labradoodle by the end


----------



## Starbucks (7 January 2015)

At least she managed to be a bit nice at the end


----------



## Clodagh (7 January 2015)

Much better, well done all of them. I could have cried when they let Jess off and she was a natural with the sheep - you see all those poor BCs chasing cars and spinning on the spot to see one doing what it was born to do was fantastic.


----------



## Rattyv (7 January 2015)

Starbucks said:



			At least she managed to be a bit nice at the end
		
Click to expand...


She struggled to be nice about him though. She said it through gritted teeth! I can't believe she decided to get a puppy just because she wanted her children to become more responsible and for them to experience death!! Did anyone see the children do anything with Byron? So ignorant and short sighted! I don't think I saw her smile once! Also, she always spoke to her children with an angry tone. Poor husband and kids. She needs to lighten up and embrace life! Lets hope the rest of the family love Byron.

Rant over!!


----------



## Patchworkpony (7 January 2015)

I agree!!!!


----------



## ester (7 January 2015)

Only half watching it - didn't realise there was a husband!


----------



## Starbucks (7 January 2015)

As if anyone would actually marry her!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 January 2015)

The lime green trainers were alarming !


----------



## Cyrus (7 January 2015)

Glad to see I'm not the only one feeling sorry for Byrons family that woman is horrendous


----------



## ladyt25 (7 January 2015)

Byron's owner comes across as a horrible woman quite honestly.  I feel sorry for her kids as well as the poor dog!  What a horrid way she has of talking to the children and about the dog. It appears she resents them all!!


----------



## lexiedhb (8 January 2015)

Anyone else now want a Neo X Rottie pup? 

Lets just hope it served to put off anyone thinking about getting a pup.


----------



## MurphysMinder (8 January 2015)

lexiedhb said:



			Anyone else now want a Neo X Rottie pup? 

Lets just hope it served to put off anyone thinking about getting a pup.
		
Click to expand...

He was rather gorgeous wasn't he.    I'm glad they showed how totally different he was to his litter brother too, hopefully might make people think twice about doing that mating to try and create another Stan.


----------



## Embo (8 January 2015)

Stan is for sure my favourite (biased as I am a mastiff lover!) and it's obvious the owners love him dearly. So nice to see. Love how emotional the wife got when she was talking about him.

Byron's owner is just the worst. When he went to stay with the grandmother, I was hoping she would keep him as she seemed to be a bit more human and have feeling for the poor thing.

As for Ralph... what stupid people, they clearly had absolutely no idea what they were letting themselves in for. The fat-spaniel says it all - not a clue. And those kids!! 

Can't stand watching that programme but can't switch it over, either. I love some parts but am saddened and angered by others.


----------



## Apercrumbie (8 January 2015)

By the end I was quite impressed with a couple of the owners but Byron's owners and Ralph's really shocked me.  Who on earth thinks it's ok to let a young dog like Ralph hump the hell out of a much smaller dog?  She didn't try to stop him, she just stood there laughing.  Also, to get a puppy trainer in to stop a problem like jumping up - I thought it was just common sense?  I also just don't understand how Byron's 'Mum' has a) a dog and b) a family.  A very cold woman.

ETA I am very glad that they did get in a dog trainer - so many of our canine problems would be solved if people asked for help when they need it.  I just couldn't believe they had let the problem get to that stage.


----------



## Clodagh (8 January 2015)

quirky said:



			I know one of the dogs.
I won't spoil it but will bob back on the thread tomorrow after the 2nd part has been on and give you an update.
		
Click to expand...

C'mon Quirky - which one and how are they doing?
I heard somewhere else Ralph is with the same family and doing well.


----------



## Penny Less (8 January 2015)

I  too thought Byrons owner was horrible.  Ralphs female owner seems to have been lumbered with the walking, training etc. so much for  him being the sons dog, sorry thought the son was horrible too.  I must say it has put me off getting a puppy ! I have had several rescue dogs that were 3 or 4 years old and they didn't have too many problems, dont think I would have the patience now to deal with a puppy.
My present rescue dog is the sweetest best behaved dog I have had and he came fully trained, so his previous owners must have thought a lot of him, wonder why they had to let him go.


----------



## twiggy2 (8 January 2015)

Penny Less said:



			I  too thought Byrons owner was horrible.  Ralphs female owner seems to have been lumbered with the walking, training etc. so much for  him being the sons dog, sorry thought the son was horrible too.  I must say it has put me off getting a puppy ! I have had several rescue dogs that were 3 or 4 years old and they didn't have too many problems, dont think I would have the patience now to deal with a puppy.
My present rescue dog is the sweetest best behaved dog I have had and he came fully trained, so his previous owners must have thought a lot of him, wonder why they had to let him go.
		
Click to expand...

well a lad of his age and size was never going to be able to control a dog of that size anyway so of course she would end up doing the walking


----------



## Slightlyconfused (8 January 2015)

Am watching on catch up.......mum had to stop  watching or would be yelling at the TV.

My two collies just walked out the room and  the puppy (who at 14 weeks knows sit, stay, paw and is starting to walk to heel on leads though as she is collie x lab is very easy to train) just went and hid behind the sofa......... will be watching the second ep after


----------



## quirky (8 January 2015)

Ralph 

He is a lovely dog.
We met him on holiday last year and he was quite happy off lead, mooching about. He wasn't rough or boisterous with our little IG.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (8 January 2015)

quirky said:



			Ralph 

He is a lovely dog.
We met him on holiday last year and he was quite happy off lead, mooching about. He wasn't rough or boisterous with our little IG.
		
Click to expand...


That's is nice. Really liked him.

I feel for Bryons owner, I think she is one of those people who just doesn't get emotions very well and can't understand them but her actions with him on the last scene shows how much she 'loves' (used a strong word ) him.

Interesting program and shows the need for some people to have tests before they have animals.......or children.......


----------



## Clodagh (9 January 2015)

quirky said:



			Ralph 

He is a lovely dog.
We met him on holiday last year and he was quite happy off lead, mooching about. He wasn't rough or boisterous with our little IG.
		
Click to expand...

Thats really good news. He was a handsome boy.


----------



## aintgotnohay (10 January 2015)

Bosworth said:



			Gloryfiying the breeding off cross breeds and how cute a name with poo or doodle is. ANd saying they dont moult. This is the BBC, the tv channel who castigated KC breeding! Idiots, stupid ignorant programme makers!
		
Click to expand...

i breed crossbreeds with poodles.they are low moulting not non moulting! i was so annoyed at this comment on this silly programme.some people sell them with ridiculous price tags .mine are about 250 to 300 tops.some are £1000 for cockapoos ridiculous.


----------



## Dobiegirl (10 January 2015)

aintgotnohay said:



			i breed crossbreeds with poodles.they are low moulting not non moulting! i was so annoyed at this comment on this silly programme.some people sell them with ridiculous price tags .mine are about 250 to 300 tops.some are £1000 for cockapoos ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

Why do you breed crossbreeds? what is the purpose, presumably you have pedigree dogs why are you not breeding them and asking more for the pups.


----------



## aintgotnohay (10 January 2015)

we have been breeding poodles and cross breeds since the 1980s.mostly poodles though.its not always about making money its about rearing a good healthy litter with health tests etc.for example we only use poodles that are pra clear. and all have health tests etc its not just a case of putting 2 dogs together you know.its hard work from the mating to the pups going to their new homes which we all sell with puppy contracts etc.i could write a book about it lol but im not.


----------



## Alec Swan (10 January 2015)

All pedigree dogs arrived by the route of cross-breeding.  We arrive at the best lurchers by cross-breeding,  so if it works for them,  I fail to see why it shouldn't for other 'makes'!

Alec.


----------



## Dobiegirl (10 January 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			All pedigree dogs arrived by the route of cross-breeding.  We arrive at the best lurchers by cross-breeding,  so if it works for them,  I fail to see why it shouldn't for other 'makes'!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Really, how surprising, Ive seen Huskies crossed with Corgis all all sorts of weird crossings, unless you are crossing comparable breeds you will have problems and not just health but temperament as well as some of these dogs breeds are polar opposites. The market is saturated with these dogs and so many are now finding their way into rescues, they are not coming in with fancy names but its obvious what they are.

Of course its about the money, when you breed your poodles you are able to KC reg 3/4 litters that is your quota, once thats up you can breed doodles/poos etc to the cows come home and its money in the bank.


----------



## hairycob (10 January 2015)

Cross breeding is fine if you are crossing with a purpose in view (like warmbloods & ISH in the horse world), or whether you are breeding for a "cute" name.


----------

